# Fargo Air Museum WWII Aircraft



## SamPZLP.7 (Feb 3, 2012)

The are a few WWII aircraft at the Fargo Air Museum. There Is a Talorcraft L2M, a P-51 Mustang, Vought F4U-4 Corsair, a Grumman TBM Avenger, 1/2 scale flyable Focke Wulf FW-190, replica Bf-109, Fairchild PT-19 Cornell, a Vultee BT-13 Valiant, and a Douglas C-53 Skytrooper.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 3, 2012)

1/2 scale flyable 190!!?? That must be something. Any pics?


----------



## Airframes (Feb 3, 2012)

Is it one of these? It's a War Replicas 190, this pic taken at the PFA Rally at Cranfield, UK, in the early 1980s. They look real when airborne!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 3, 2012)

OMG! Thats wild!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 3, 2012)

Here's another view Chris, giving some idea of the size.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 3, 2012)

It should be of ULM category.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 3, 2012)

Classed as a 'Home Built' light aircraft on the British register, under the guidance of the Popular Flying Association (PFA) licensing.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 3, 2012)

Dang that's awesome! Were they sold as kits?????


----------



## Airframes (Feb 3, 2012)

Yep. At that time, the early 1980s, there were about three, maybe four, flying in the UK. Even the cockpit was very like the layout of a real FW190.
A friend of mine flew a Jurca 'Spitfire' (1/3 rd scale low back Spit) in a mock dogfight against one - looked superb!


----------



## SamPZLP.7 (Feb 3, 2012)

Yes I'll try to get some photos soon.


----------



## SamPZLP.7 (Jan 3, 2013)

At the museum we are deeply saddened at the tragic loss of founder and world renound pilot Robert Odegard. On September 7th he was practicing for an Airshow at nearby Valley City Mun. in his rare Goodyear F2G Super Corsair when the plane simltanously rolled over and crashes into the ground. To this day we do not know of the cause.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 3, 2013)

Dam, that really is a shame.


----------



## SamPZLP.7 (Jan 3, 2013)




----------

